# Anybody use quick oil drain valves?



## salsawagen (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm looking to see anyone's experience using those brass oil drain valves on their Mk. 5 Jettas. (www.QwikValve.com) I had one on my Mini Cooper and loved it, made oil changing a lot less messy.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

they are all just fumoto quick drain valve i believe.

I have one. its been nothing be a dream to use for the last 25,000 miles.

i convinced my mother, my sister, my other sister, my father, my brother, my service adviser, fellow students... so many more... to use one. no more tools needed to change the oil other than for the filter plus no mess at all. thats a win win in my book.


----------



## salsawagen (Aug 22, 2010)

Kreiger,
Yeah, they all look like the same design. I'm planning on getting one, just wanted to know if anyone else here had one. The drain valve plus the draining filter will make for one clean oil change indeed!:thumbup:


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I plan on putting one on both my cars


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have Fumoto too(http://www.fumotousa.com/), it works good, no leaks. Just to be on the safe side I ordered, what it's called a "safety ring"/a hose clip? and extention(which I do not use and if someone need it it is free(106N, I think), I put it free here while ago. 

Couple places refused to change oil when they realized I have it and almost always I would ask whether they know what it is and how to deal with it, they'll answer "Sure, we are pros..." just to come out 15 minutes later and ask "How do you open this thing?"


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Does any0one have a picture of one of these valves on their MkV oil pan? I've wondered about the chance of a fluke opening if it gets hit by an uneven surface in the road or some other weird thing and it manages to flip the valve handle to the open position.


----------



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

Do they have these for MK4 jettas?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

jmj said:


> Does any0one have a picture of one of these valves on their MkV oil pan? I've wondered about the chance of a fluke opening if it gets hit by an uneven surface in the road or some other weird thing and it manages to flip the valve handle to the open position.


i can take a pic for you, but honestly, if ANYTHING can get that close to it, push it up, and then over, without ripping it out of the pan, or more likely shattering your pan, id be amazed.

ive scraped my oil pan on ridges and uneven pavement and stuff plenty of times and nothing has ever touched my valve.

its not like its easy to open up either. you need a bit of force to push up. not alot, but more than you'd think. beefy spring in there.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Jmj, scroll down their web page, they have a picture of this ring I am talking about.*

"Just to be on the safe side I ordered, what it's called a "safety ring"/a hose clip?"


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

barrier12 said:


> "Just to be on the safe side I ordered, what it's called a "safety ring"/a hose clip?"


It's not really needed.

It actually drains the oil slower, but with a nipple, I can direct it straight to a container (for storage)


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Yes the are convenient*

The drain valves are convenient, but I snaggd a tarp at freeway speed and opened the valve, so it can happen. Motor was/is fine have 330k miles on it now. But I took the thing out, the few extra minutes it saved me are not worth the risk IMHO.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

That's exactly the type of kooky incident that would happen to me.


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

I have them (fumoto) on all my cars, even if I use an oil extractor. The one on my Mustang is 25 years old. No problems. Have had 2 cars go over 200K miles with oil changes every 3K miles. However, I find that after 25K miles or so, they do sometimes need to be tightened up. Makes oil sampling a breeze. If you have one snag on something, you either have bad luck, a lowered vehicle (in which case I wouln't use one) or both. Good luck. Someone on the MKV forum sells fumoto at a discount.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you had a "safety ring"/a hose clip", which I mentioned above and which is shown on the front page of their web-site? I doubt it. It cost nothing(or couple bucks), but would have prevented such an outcome.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

No I haven't used the optional safety devices. I'm sure they would work fine. I may try it inthe future, just not sure.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I already have to crawl under my car to remove the filter. It's not saving me much time to use one of these valves.


----------

